# Sweet and spicey shrimp



## davidlsi (Jun 6, 2011)

This was an easy one to prepare but very enjoyable.  Perfect for a hot day to enjoy with a cold brew.... Recipe shared at the end of the video.








Feel free to substitute your favorite rub or spice blend.

SeeYa

DavidLSI


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good David! Nice video!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

video wont play its been blocked


----------



## davidlsi (Oct 4, 2011)

billyj571 said:


> video wont play its been blocked




Maybe its blocked on your end, but it is still saved as open and public on youtube.  It also plays fine from the two computers I just tested.


----------

